# Kernel supporto ide errato[RISOLTO]

## dynamite

Salve a tutti,

ho un problema alquanto stupido ma molto fastidioso...Sono passato da poco (ieri) da kde con pacchetti monolitici (kdebase/multimedia/network/artwork/admi/utils) a pacchetti "split", ma se prima mi andava hal che montava automaticamente i cd/dvd ecc adesso si rifiuta, nonostante, controllando con get-child-packages, abbia tutti i pacchetti singoli di kde-base/kdebase con USE hal attiva. Non capisco cosa mi manca o cosa ho mancato...

Ho controllato se il mio utente fosse nei gruppi necessari plugdev compreso e c'è, revdep-rebuild non ha sortito effetto...

Per ultimo anche k3b non rileva il masterizzatore...

Premesso che il kernel è sempre lo stesso di quando tutto funzionava, e non sapendo bene cosa allegare come output senza far diventare il post orrendamente lungo, vi metto dmesg:

```
dmesg | grep DVD

ata2.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-U10N, 1.05, max UDMA/33

scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-U10N  1.05 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

```

Avete un'idea? Io non so francamente dove sbattere la testa e ormai le (poche) cose di cui sono a conoscenza le ho tentate tutte...  :Confused: 

Grazie milleLast edited by dynamite on Tue Oct 09, 2007 3:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

la masterizzazione non dovrebbe dipendere dal desktop environment.

riesci a masterizzare con uno di questi comandi?

----------

## dynamite

Hai ragione il problema è da un'altra parte...sto maneggiando su tre computer nello stesso tempo e non ricordo più le cose.... il kernel mi ha tradito, all'inizio ho avuto problemi a far riconoscere il disco sata come sata, e probabilmente ho tolto o messo come moduli (forse errati) delle voci "ide" e quindi non mi viene riconosciuto il masterizzatore EIDE.

Adesso mi metto all'opera per vedere cosa cambiare.

----------

## cloc3

 *dynamite wrote:*   

> ...sto maneggiando su tre computer nello stesso tempo e non ricordo più le cose....

 

mai distrarsi. soprattutto con un simile nick.

se hai tempo, alla fine facci sapere la vera fonte dell'errore.

----------

## dynamite

Si in effetti ... BOOM ehehe  :Shocked: 

Comunque l'errore stava tutto nel fatto che avevo messo le voci giuste (ide_core e ide_cd) come moduli, non avendo voglia di creare un initrd le ho messe built-in e ricompilato il kernel...

Adesso tutto funziona a dovere, scusatemi per aver aperto un topic erroneo, cosa faccio modifico il titolo e metto anche il tag risolto?

----------

## cloc3

 *dynamite wrote:*   

> cosa faccio modifico il titolo e metto anche il tag risolto?

 

se hai risolto, metti risolto.

grazie.

----------

## djinnZ

yes, of course.

dato che i moderatori (sempre i soliti sadici) si rifiutano di cancellare i post dettati dal panico così che il malcapitato se ne possa vergognare in eterno.

----------

## dynamite

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> yes, of course.
> 
> dato che i moderatori (sempre i soliti sadici) si rifiutano di cancellare i post dettati dal panico così che il malcapitato se ne possa vergognare in eterno.

 

Azz...  :Confused:  in effetti un po' di vergogna  :Embarassed:  per fortuna non vige la flagellazione... o no??  :Shocked:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

